# Feeding fish Mosquito larva.



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Is this a safe to feed haps and peacocks Mosquito larva? In Michigan we have been having a huge amount of mosquito's lately and was also wondering what would be the best way to collect the larva?


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

you can buy little brine shrimp nets and those work well. Mosquito larvae make an ok treat though their indigestible exoskeletons can cause problems if they "clog up" the guts of a fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How would you know the larva have not been sprayed?


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> How would you know the larva have not been sprayed?


That would be my concern as well...bringing poison snacks home to my fish!


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not that many municipalities in Michigan normally spray for mosquito larvae, so it's pretty much left to the property owners to be responsible. If the body of water (such as a 5 gallon bucket) is in your yard, it's almost certain to be safe. Any fine mesh net will do for collecting the older larvae. The exoskeletons are not completely indigestible; in fact, for many fish they provide essential minerals for egg production. I doubt that they would be good for aufwuchs eating Mbuna, however.

I just don't know how good Malawian Cichlids are going to be at catching them, though I believe many of the open water species eat the flies that hatch out and form huge clouds over the lake. The one thing you don't want is to have one get missed and turn into an adult in the house!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I have 7 acres of woods and apple trees and yes it is up to me to go back and spray if I want to. The go by with the trucks but not until later in the season. I have haps and peacocks so I was just wondering since I have a lot of fry in my basement if it would be something worth feeding to them. A guy who buys fish from me said to just set up some big rubber maid containers and put the fish out there and they will grow quick since its getting nicer out.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I would not suggest ever to just put your fry in a container and put them outside no matter how nice it is outside! I live in Florida and its nice year round and that is something I would never do! Your friend is right about the larvae making the fry grow quicker b/c any high protein diet for the fry will have the same effect. If you wanted to safely collect the mosquito larvae I have in the past just got a 5 gallon bucket taken some of my tank water filled it up about a quarter full with the tank water and set it outside for a week or so. I then check it every other night or so just to see the amount of larvae that have hatched in the bucket collecting them as they hatch. ps they will keep laying eggs in it so you don't have to change to water. I do highly recommend using your tank water and not tap water for obv reasons chlorine etc etc that will get on the larvae and past on to your fish or even lake or pond water that could transmit fungus, bacteria, and other fish diseases that you don't want populating in your tank.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*AfricanCichlidSweetPea*
Florida fish farms grow mbuna, peacocks, etc.

I'm just south of Tampa and I'm building an out door pond... either Malawi or Tanganyikans are going into it...

so why not put fish outside? temps? herons? gators?


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Well if i put them out they will be covered at night since i have some large pond covers. But at the same time I do not think those will stop raccoons and cats huh? I wish I had problems with gators!!! We had someones pet get loose last summer maybe again?


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Well for one the was talking about putting fry outside in a plastic container no filtration or anything do u have a good source for true bloodlines near tampa I'm outside orlando and the only people I can find around here are lfs


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Clearly i was going to filter it. Its not my first time raising fish I would more than likely use sponge filters or HOBS.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

nothing stops a racoon other than electric fencing!!! :lol:

There are quite a few local breeders in Florida, though no active forum. Try the Trading Post and of course Craigslist! :thumb:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

If you knew hahahaha. I have a couple electric fencers so a electric fence can be arranged for this occasion.


----------

